# où trouver cacaoweb pour Mac OS X 10.4.11 ?



## Craftcool89 (22 Novembre 2013)

Bonjours ,
je voudrais avoir cacaoweb MAIS le probleme c'est que mon mac ... il est assez vieux . 
Mac OS X 10.4.11 PowerPc G4(et fiere de l'être :rateau: )
Bon je voudrais que quelqu'un me donne une version compatible avec mon mac .
Es déjà possible et ci oui ,tes est très gentils et tu le marque!!

Merci d'anvance!!!!!​


----------



## nemrod22 (22 Novembre 2013)

Craftcool89 a dit:


> Bon je voudrais que quelqu'un me donne une version compatible avec mon mac .
> Es déjà possible et ci oui ,tes est très gentils et tu le marque!!
> 
> Merci d'anvance!!!!!​



Oui oui bien sur...


----------



## Locke (22 Novembre 2013)

Hé ben. :mouais:


----------



## Craftcool89 (22 Novembre 2013)

un lien?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2013)

Craftcool89 a dit:


> un lien?



Et si tu faisais une recherche par l'ami Gogole 

Cacaoweb sur Mac


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2013)

bon et pour te faire gagner du temps car visiblement tu n'es pas un adepte de la recherche par tes propres moyens.... CacaoWeb n'existe sur Mac qu'en version pour processeurs Intel. Donc incompatible avec ton Mac PowerPC

nota: ça m'a pris moins d'une minute pour taper CacoWeb sur Google (oui, j'ai tapé par erreur cacoWeb et je suis tout de même arrivé sur cacaoweb immédiatement), tomber sur le site Web et trouver l'info


----------



## Craftcool89 (23 Novembre 2013)

je croyait que une vielle version suffirai


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2013)

Craftcool89 a dit:


> je croyait que une vielle version suffirai



Ca te paraitra plus clair dans la zone rouge de la page officielle ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2013)

Craftcool89 a dit:


> je croyait que une vielle version suffirai



Mais y'a pas de vieille version! du moins pas assez vieille pour supporter les PowerPC.

Sans doute que CacaoWeb n'existait pas à l'époque des POwerPC...


----------



## Craftcool89 (23 Novembre 2013)

:rateau:​


----------

